# Christmas scents



## Jaccart789 (Sep 4, 2013)

Would anyone tell me some nice Christmas FO that works well in soap and body butters? I just purchased Woodland Elves from BB and love, but I want 2 or 3 more.  Thank you!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 4, 2013)

Apple Jack Peel (Peak) and Cranberry Apple Marmalade (Peak) and perhaps a peppermint type.  These are my favorites anyway.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you! Are they from BB?


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 4, 2013)

oh you said (Peak)...is that a company?


----------



## newbie (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, peak is a candle and B&B supplier. Many people love their FO's.


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 4, 2013)

BB's fresh snow is to DIE FOR!!!!!!!!! Will be ordering a lot of it this year!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 5, 2013)

I love natures garden candles hippy christmas. If you're looking for a more masculine scent, cracklin birch from the same company is a-ma-zing!
It doesn't smell like anything special oob and I almost tossed it. But in products, it's sooo good.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you! I really appreciate it! I keep hearing about this Hippy Christmas.  I am going to have to try that one and the cracklin birch!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been wondering about hippy christmas, I think that WSP's bergamot & mandarin smells like christmas, it has a cinnamon scent mixed with the citrus.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 5, 2013)

ooohhh that sounds really nice OliveOil! I might have my oils already picked out! Thank you everyone!


----------



## Marya (Oct 20, 2013)

*Thymes candles - Frasier Fir?*

Does anyone know where to get the closest match FO to the very expensive Thymes brand "Frasier Fir" scented candles?  I saw that there are at least a couple of companies who have FOs called Frasier Fir so I assume they're imitating the Thymes candles which are HEAVENLY.  They smell like fir mixed with maybe vanilla and maybe a hint of peppermint, and possibly a hint of berry?  On amazon this candle's description says fir, cedarwood and sandalwood, so obviously it has those fragrances in it too!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001LF4DYW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Thanks!


----------



## squyars (Oct 20, 2013)

So I thought I would put my two "scents" in here.  I just CPed a few batches last week.  My two Christmas scents were from Natures Garden.  I used Country Christmas.... it smelled nice OOB, but has diminished to a barely fragrant pine scent.  A bit disappointing; would not recommend.
The second scent was their bayberry.  It has a very strong scent OOB, but has really mellowed a week after cutting.  I would argue that it smells nothing like bayberry (I know my bayberry), but it does smell like Christmas tree with a pine and balsam scent.  My kids love it.

I have some of their Cracklin Birch (as mentioned earlier), I have to agree that it doesn't smell particularly great, but looking forward to what it morphs in to, based on those earlier reviews.

Let us know what you end up doing and how they turn out.


----------



## roseb (Oct 20, 2013)

Jaccart789 said:


> Would anyone tell me some nice Christmas FO that works well in soap and body butters? I just purchased Woodland Elves from BB and love, but I want 2 or 3 more.  Thank you!




Awww, I was going to say Woodland Elves before I read your entire message.  I LOVE that FO!  My friend and I just made a cinnamon cassia, clove and mandarin orange that smelled just like clove oranges.  Peppermint candy is always a winner in my book.


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 20, 2013)

I love the Cracklin Birch!  Can not wait until that soap is ready


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 20, 2013)

I also love Woodland Elves! I made a beautiful soap using BB's Spiced Apple Cider. Very strong fragrance, true apple scent. And I bought an Eggnog FO from NG. Then I'm trying to use year-round fragrances that work for the holidays, like peppermint or citrus.


----------



## paillo (Oct 21, 2013)

My favorite, and a best seller even when it's not the holidays, is Nature's Garden Mistletoe and Ivy. Wonderfully Xmas fragrance in my book.


----------



## squyars (Oct 21, 2013)

paillo said:


> My favorite, and a best seller even when it's not the holidays, is Nature's Garden Mistletoe and Ivy. Wonderfully Xmas fragrance in my book.



Does it smell like pine trees?  The ones I have used thus far just end up like variations of pine.


----------



## squyars (Oct 21, 2013)

PinkCupcake said:


> I also love Woodland Elves! I made a beautiful soap using BB's Spiced Apple Cider. Very strong fragrance, true apple scent. And I bought an Eggnog FO from NG. Then I'm trying to use year-round fragrances that work for the holidays, like peppermint or citrus.



Oooh!  Could you let us know how the eggnog turns out?  Sounds delicious.  The Spiced Apple Cider sounds great too.

What does Woodland Elves smell like?


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 21, 2013)

squyars said:


> What does Woodland Elves smell like?



Short, smelly men?


----------



## squyars (Oct 21, 2013)

evilnurse said:


> Short, smelly men?



Bwwww ha ha!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 21, 2013)

Frankincense and Myrrh. Not sure how I like it in soap but its amazing in lotion.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Oct 21, 2013)

Woodland elves is amazing. Everyone that has smelled it LOVES. It is kind of reminds me of pine/menthol smell. Im terrible at explaining fragrances and even worse trying to come up with new names.

I did end up buying the Hippy Christmas. Its odd smell but just delightful and works beautifully in my soap. Woodland kind of faded by the 6th week. It was going strong up until the 6th week. Im very disappointed.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 21, 2013)

I ordered these 3 from WSP: Festival of Lights, North Pole, and Sparkling snowflake...all soaped really well.  North Pole FO turned bright yellow and I thought my soap was ruined, but after 24 hours it mellowed out!  I also have used Sugared Spruce from Indiana Candle Supply with success!


----------



## paillo (Oct 22, 2013)

squyars said:


> Does it smell like pine trees?  The ones I have used thus far just end up like variations of pine.



Here's how NG describes it, and it's spot on:
A sensual Christmas fragrance oil by Natures Garden that will help you get kissed under the mistletoe!  Mistletoe and Ivy fragrance blends together cedar leaf, Siberian fir, English holly, holiday mistletoe, cooling camphor, trailing ivy, sandalwood, vetiver, and frosted musk.

Behaves perfectly. No acceleration, no discoloration. When I make it I can't stop smelling it


----------

